# Guess the bit



## creeker46 (Jan 14, 2009)

Can anyone here tell me what bit made this profile? I haven't been able to find anything similar for Routers or Shapers. The picture is the lid of a Santa Fe style coffe table. Sorry for the poor quality picture.








It actually has three rounovers, 2 larger, and 1 small.

Thanks in advance


----------



## creeker46 (Jan 14, 2009)

After a closer look, there are actually 4 roundovers... and a rabbet.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Possibly two different Ovolo bits one from the top and one from the bottom, otherwise molder knives and then the stock is milled for the rabbit


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks to me like the bottom section is a glued-on moulding, created with a conventional ogee-style bit. The top, thicker section was done with a small-radius round-over bit, flipping the piece to do both edges. The rabbet results from where the small moulding was positioned.


----------



## creeker46 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks guys for the help. This profile may be beyond my capabilities. I was thinking the same as you guys, that it was probably done with multiple bits. Either that or a combination of shaper cutters. I may just try my hand at using mutiple bits on the Router table.... Maybe a large Ogee and a small roundover? It will be my first time routing a piece more than once..


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, many of the moldings one sees are actually multiple pieces that have been shaped with different bits, and then joined together into some sort of stack.

To make moldings safely, start with a wider board. Rout the edges, and then rip off the edge section on the table saw (following good safety procedures, of course). The use of feather boards on the router table will help keep the edge profile consistent.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi creeker46

It's hard to see your picture, so played with just a little bit ..hope that's OK

Charles M. is the pro. with router bits with luck he will see your post and suggest the bit(s) to use to make want you want to end up with ..)

To me it's looks like many will be needed to make it..

========



creeker46 said:


> Can anyone here tell me what bit made this profile? I haven't been able to find anything similar for Routers or Shapers. The picture is the lid of a Santa Fe style coffe table. Sorry for the poor quality picture.
> View attachment 21439
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steven, you are looking at the work of two cutters. One for the rabbet and a custom bit or set of shaper knives. If this was a mass produced table then the shaper knives is the most likely explanation. It wasn't until BJ enhanced the photo that I noticed the small cove in the large round over. You could get a custom bit to make this cut if it was critical. Whiteside would be a good source.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Over the years I have made several very acceptable copies of very old mouldings by experimenting with multiple cutters. This is where more experienced woodworkers have the advantage of large collections of router cutters.


----------



## creeker46 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks again guys for all the help. I think I'll just play around with using mutiples bits and see what I come up with. It's not really critical that I get a dead on match. I am building a Coffee Table that looks like this-









I wanted to get as close as possible as to not stray too far from the "Santa Fe"/ "Rustic Mexican" style. Trial and error seems to be the course.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Steven,

That would make an awesome design for a coffee table and even a box. I think I'll save a copy of that picture for future ideas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steven

It looks like the bits below will get the job done..

I sure wish I could see the latch system under the lid, that looks like a neat project with the hand cut box joints..and all 

Classical Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...html/pages/bt_bead.html#classical_bits_anchor

Double Fillet & Cove Bits
Double Cove & Bead Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_covbd.html

========



creeker46 said:


> Thanks again guys for all the help. I think I'll just play around with using mutiples bits and see what I come up with. It's not really critical that I get a dead on match. I am building a Coffee Table that looks like this-
> View attachment 21474
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I think that coffee table will easily double as a sub woofer without altering it's appearance.


----------



## creeker46 (Jan 14, 2009)

Bob- It is a pretty neat coffee table, and tons of storage as well. They are usually built about 3'x3', but my wife insisted that we needed 4'x4'... It is HUGE. We have a open floor plan so I guess it will work, if not, she was the one with the tape measure.

Bobj- It has been a challenge so far. It's my first venture with pine, and that was only because the style calls for pine. Rather than hand cutting the big finger joints, I just built them in when I glued up the panels. It was also very hard to find the hardware that looked right to me. I ended up having to get them forged. I haven't recieved them yet, so we'll see how that turns out.
I've almost pulled the triger on the double roundover bit that you linked, but haven't quite figured out if the radius' will work or not. The Rabbet has to be almost 1" deep for the lids to close correctly, so I will be starting out with some fairly thick stock. Woodline also carries a triple roundover that might come in handy- 
can't link it 

Like I said before, I see alot of trial and error in my future.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

My guess: A wavy edge bit for the "bottom" ogee - like profile , and two roundover bits, one large radius and one small edge for the rounded edge.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

creeker46 said:


> if not, she was the one with the tape measure.


but you were the one holding the end! Thought you'd get away with it did ya?

Allthunbs


----------

